# Hawaiian Baby Woodrose Seeds - Trip Reports



## andy07966 (Jan 12, 2009)

These seeds seem to not be very popular and I just wanted to hear a few of your trip reports if you have tried them. I took a low dose and will take higher ones in the future but it would be interesting to hear some other experiences first.

Background Details - Got 10g (about 100 seeds) from www.spiritgarden.co.uk (UK site) and crushed up 5 (skins too), they fit nicely in 2 empty paracetamol caps. Took these about midnight when i got home from work. I had a few cups of coffee earlier because i assumed if they would work i would be in for an all-nighter.

T + 00.00 - 5 seeds crushed and swallowed with orange juice to help the "nausea"

T + 00.20 - Slight nausea so had some weed (supposed to help)

T + 02.00 - Decided nothing was going to happen so I went upstairs to use my laptop

T + 03.30 - Finished on my laptop got up and noticed a real powerful body buzz, felt great, no nausea at all.

T + 06.00 - Still going strong, minor visuals (breathing walls etc..) Felt tired so turned TV off and tried to sleep. Obviously didn't work so had some more weed to help me get sleepy.

T + 07.00 - Weed increased visuals, TV was doing strange things, got some audio hallucinations too. Nothing much though.

T + 09.00 - Finally was wearing off slightly, not sure when i dropped of but i was not long after 9am.


The following day I felt fine, a little trippy still but no negative effects.

Overall it was a very enjoyable experience, and very similar to shrooms. The body buzz was great and intense. I'm sure it would be much better to do it in the day due to the lack of sleep spoiling it a little. I would recommend to anyone who enjoys shrooms but start low (4 or 5) until you determine your tolerance and the potency of your seeds.

Any other experiences would be great to hear about.


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my seeds to come in, but I believe you did one small mistake.

On buffing up on the way to use these seeds I found out that alot of people swallow them crushed or chewed, which is not the right way to do it since this lowers the effects. For maximum potency, you need to chew the seeds 10-15 min constantly, without the shell of course. LSA is absorbed by saliva. If the seeds are ingested, the stomach acid breaks down a large quantity of LSA before it is absorbed.


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 12, 2009)

u guys got any links on this stuff? i might try it when i order a new batch of mhrb


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 12, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-HBWR-Hawaiian-Baby-Woodrose-Seeds-HAWAIIAN-STRAIN_W0QQitemZ140273248590QQihZ004QQcategoryZ20534QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-HBWR-Hawaiian-Baby-Woodrose-Seeds-HAWAIIAN-STRAIN_W0QQitemZ140273248750QQihZ004QQcategoryZ20534QQcmdZViewItem

I got the 20 pack.
By the way, really like your DMT thread, been lookin at it for some time now.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 13, 2009)

i swallowed i believe 6-10 back in the day. i felt very very nauseous. and i had to lay down for the entire trip because of this. my movement was seriously impaired. I was tripping... but it wasn't a lot of fun with the nauasea.

if someone knows how to extract these (just like morning glory i guess?)... 

what about 'popping' the seeds to get the shell off and just chewing on the meaty seed flesh?


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 13, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> what about 'popping' the seeds to get the shell off and just chewing on the meaty seed flesh?


As far as I know, that's the most efficient way of absorbing the LSA, reducing alot of the nausea.


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 14, 2009)

i'm crystalizing now, but i couldn't find my thread. I'll look right now.


----------



## japon26 (Jan 16, 2009)

i had taken hbwr 2wice first time was amazing i took 7 let the whole seed soak in water for a few minutes to let them soften up a bit, then i popped them in 1 by 1 n chewed them until they were finely ground up,, just to warn to me they taste nasty, kinda like a hot pepper wierd i kno haha, but after i took the 7 i smoked a few bowls of some green to help my stomach settle,, after 30-40 mins of takin them i dry heaved once or twice and that was the only nausea i got, so within the hour i started to feel a strong body buzz and so i decided to smoke a few more bowls just to enhance the effect lol,, within 2 hours of takin the seeds i was trippin hard n it was amazing, that night i stayed up all night listenin to music and thinkin bout the world,, u get a crazy euphoric feeling when taking these seeds,, i love em,,

the 2nd time i had a good body buzz goin after n hour n a half of taking them,, then i threw up and lost the high lol, i think the problem was that time i didnt have any weed to settle my stomach and we were smasshing on food,, i was told that u were suppose to not eat when on these(ooops) lol


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you do a proper extraction, you will enjoy them that much more!!!!!

Crush them, soak in Naptha (camping fuel), this gets rid of the poisons that cause nausea and vommitting. Throw liquid away (or keep for another extraction). Let mush sit on a plat to evaporate until you cannot smell any feul left. 
Get some high proff alcohol (everclear). Soak the much in this for a good couple weeks. Strain out the mush and throw away. Now you have a choice. You can evaporate the alcohol and be left with a crude LSA powder, or just use the alcohol in drinks (I like it this way). Make sure your calculations are good. ie. seeds per ml of alcohol type thing. You need to know how many seeds went into the mush, to be able to calculate the amount of seeds per oz/ml of fluid alcohol volume.


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 16, 2009)

could i use my barcardi 151? also, have you done this? i really want to order some when i re-up on MHRB. LSA powder sounds good b/c i've wanted to do acid ever since shrooming/


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 16, 2009)

mannurse, that's a great recipe for extracting LSA. +rep

As far as I know, there are 3 ways of reducing nausea, except for LSA extraction:

1. Use weed.
2. Chew but don't swallow. Chew the shelled seeds for 10-15 min. It will have an even stronger effect and the nausea will still appear, but be weaker.
3. Make a tea. Boil water, then let it cool under 65C (over this temp, LSA is broken down) and put the shelled seeds in the water. Let it stay for 1-2h for maximum diffusion of LSA. Drink the tea simply or with orange juice. This will eliminate most of the nausea.

I wouldn't be able to tell you which one will work best, I think it's an individual thing. Different body, different reactions.

BTW, for those who don't camp, naphta is synonimous with Rhonsons lighter fluid.


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 16, 2009)

can u also chew morning glory? i don't know much about it, but is it worth it to extract the powder from MG or HBW? Should i just chew 15 seeds of BHW after smoking a fat bowl? If i can basically order acid and just chew it up, that would be fuckin sweet! BTW, what's the average trippin length?


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 16, 2009)

Joker52 said:


> could i use my barcardi 151? also, have you done this? i really want to order some when i re-up on MHRB. LSA powder sounds good b/c i've wanted to do acid ever since shrooming/


 
Yeah the 151 would be fine. It would be very hard to get a powder out of that due to the high water content. 
If you are dead set on the powder, feel free to use 100% methanol, just ensure that it is evaporated 100%, as I am sure you are aware that it is poisonous to us.... 
Cheers, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 16, 2009)

extractions seem to go wrong 4 me. I'd rather chew on it. BTW, I've ordered from KT Botanicals and i looked up some prices

kt botanicals HBW 50 for $21 
We Sell TRUE Hawaiian grown seeds. Don't settle for Indian grown cheap immitations! 


then i decided to check BBB b/c i've heard good things

Bouncing Bear Botanicals HBW 50 for $17
Organic, Hawaiian Baby Woodrose Seeds (Argyreia nervosa) harvested in Hawaii on Oahu and Kauai Islands. 

So, can anyone say about the quality of these? BBB is cheaper but is the shipping steep?

I might order 100. Can i get LSD effects?


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 16, 2009)

The effect are more subtle than LSD, but it is a great natural high to be done in nature. I love it while camping or fishing.


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 16, 2009)

you can chew morning glory seeds, but it's a bit of a drag to chew 200 seeds when you can get the exact same effects for under 20 seeds of HBW. As for all the other questions, mannurse already answered perfectly.


----------



## alithecat (Jan 16, 2009)

I have taken these around 15 times.
They can cause horrible nausea BUT ONLY IF YOU DO NOT PREPARE THEM CORRECTLY!!


There are two tried and tested methods that I know of to take them without ANY nausea. Try them out and see which works best for you.

Method 1 - The Orange Juice Method (my prefered method)
1. Scrape off the fluffy stuff and seed husks.
2. Grind the seeds up almost into a powder.
3. Put in pure orange juice in the fridge.
4. Leave it for at least 8 hours. I have left it for days before and it increased in potency.
5. Drink it, but DO NOT DRINK THE MUSH AT THE BOTTOM OF THE GLASS!!!

Method 2 - The Hamster Method
1. Scrape the fluffy stuff and husks off.
2. Pop seeds into your mouth and hold them in there with a load of saliva.
3. As the seeds soften chew them, making sure to swallow as little saliva as possible.
4. Hold them and the saliva in your mouth for at least 30 mins after you begin to chew.
5. DONT SWALLOW THE MUSH!! SPIT IT OUT!!!

I like to have a joint after ingestion just to get the ball rolling.

Basically these little bad boys contain LSA, a relative of LSD. The trips are similar to a low dose of LSD/shrooms. Massive clarity of thinking, spontaneous creativity, manic laughter, mystical revalations, visual and auditory hallucinations, a profound sense of happiness and excitability will ensue.

Combine extremely well with weed (preferably sativa) and nitrous oxide, taking both well beyond what they can do normally. Having good psychedelic sounding music on is beneficial.

I have taken HBWR seeds in doses ranging from 6 to 16. About 12 is my prefered dosage.

DO NOT WATCH TV!! You will become entranced by it completely and it will waste the trip!

I would agree with mannurse that these are much better done in a natural environment. Trees will never look the same again


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 16, 2009)

Joker52 said:


> can u also chew morning glory? i don't know much about it, but is it worth it to extract the powder from MG or HBW? Should i just chew 15 seeds of BHW after smoking a fat bowl? If i can basically order acid and just chew it up, that would be fuckin sweet! BTW, what's the average trippin length?



I really like people to learn about things. I can't tell you everything in a post. Really research it... 
http://www.erowid.org/plants/hbw/hbw.shtml
http://www.erowid.org/plants/morning_glory/morning_glory.shtml
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsa/lsa.shtml


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 17, 2009)

_*Note* I am high so i'll bold the important parts.*_


Man you guys are so helpful! OK, i decided to order 50 instead of 200 because i heard that they go bad easy. *I'll probably keep them in an airtight stash jar. When i get them, me and my friend are going to a really nice park with a nature trail. We are going to take 7 then 3, if we don't feel it. btw, we are both around 200lbs. I'm going to use the chewing method because we're doing it in the morning, on empty stomachs*. Plus, i heard you almost always throw that shit up.

Anyways, i'm going to also try salvia again. get 3g of 10X. I tried it once when i was already stoned, but i didn't use a torch so i had minimal effects. I'm hoping my Bub and torch will do the trick.

So, this sunday i have to quit weed for awhile. I've been buying around a halfe to an 8th everyday for about 4 months. I need to stop so i can work out and build tolerance. So, i'm looking for some stuff to tide me over. It's gonna suck. *I've done loads of shrooms* from my friend that grows them and sells them 50 for 1/2oz. I did 7g once on an empty stomach...i was in the shower for about 2hrs of the trip. I've also kind of done dmt but i have to do a larger extraction and not mess it up. 

I've done other things but, my point is, *what other ethobotanicals and things are hallucinogens? Maybe stuff sold by BBB? Thanks guys!*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jan 17, 2009)

Also, An Interesting, Well, Ironic I Geuss Thing To Know About This Is Hawaiian Baby Woodrose Is Like 
Indicas Narcotic And Stoney
Morning Glories Is Like Sativas Cerebral With Strong Visuals, Basically Acid
Your Hybrid Or All Around Buzz Comes From Ololiuhqui, It Gives No Nausea But Is In The Middle Of The Road For Potency


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 17, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Also, An Interesting, Well, Ironic I Geuss Thing To Know About This Is Hawaiian Baby Woodrose Is Like
> Indicas Narcotic And Stoney
> Morning Glories Is Like Sativas Cerebral With Strong Visuals, Basically Acid
> Your Hybrid Or All Around Buzz Comes From Ololiuhqui, It Gives No Nausea But Is In The Middle Of The Road For Potency


Wow, that's some solid info there. Now that you mention it, I can only agree (about the HBWS vs MGS). +rep


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Jan 17, 2009)

Joker52 said:


> I've done other things but, my point is, *what other ethobotanicals and things are hallucinogens? Maybe stuff sold by BBB? Thanks guys!*


The Kratom at BBB right now is excellent. As an alternative for pot, it is my favorite. Also not sure if the website is advertising, but they also have 3 and 9 gram vials of kava paste that is really good.

As for hallucinogens, ther salvia is hella good. Philaris and caapi are fun. Also, the winter in Kansas is giving them single digits right now, and their greenhouse is cold cold cold. Lots of their cactus are in bad shape. A phone call and a couple of gentle nudges in the right direction might get you access to some good deals on cactus. Can't hurt to ask.

Oh yeah. Most of BBB's Sonoran Desert Toads are doing good right now despite the fact that they are being housed in an uninsulated garage. A phone call might also get you a discount on some of the less healthy toads which could be nursed back to health pretty easy in properly heated environment.


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 18, 2009)

I heard kratom has bad side effects so i wasn't that interested. i'll look into Philaris and caapi .


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Jan 18, 2009)

Joker52 said:


> I heard kratom has bad side effects so i wasn't that interested. i'll look into Philaris and caapi .


Too bad you got turned off to kratom somehow. I drink kratom tea pretty much every day for about 3 years now. And I have heard of no bad side effects. It is a wierd thing though because it acts different at different doses.

It is exactly like pot for me between 7 and 20 grams. Recently, though I found 50 grams that I forgot about for a couple years. I thought it would be no good so I mixed it all up in some applesauce and choked it down. I shit you not I spun my brains out for about 3 days of no sleep.

If you consider that a negative side effect, then just keep your doseage lower.

Compared to caapi, and philaris (which are both MAOI) Kratom is extremely safe. MAOI's are pretty safe too if you watch your diet. 

Also from BBB you can get Syrian Rue (MAOI) for a visually good time. Make a simple tea out of Chacruna and Syrian Rue and learn something about the universe.


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 18, 2009)

what effects do u get on MAOI's? Also, is kratom the same potency of weed? Like, a few bowls to high. I blunt to stone?


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Jan 18, 2009)

MAOI's are generally hallucinogenic. Or, "Hallucinatory" in RIU-speak. Some of them are a little sedating.

I know that Erowid says you can smoke Kratom, but I have never done it. I almost always make a tea out of it. Iced or hot it doesn't matter. Throw it in my backpack and drink at my leisure. For a 20 oz bottle of Dasani I brew up 20g. If I'm at the house I don't strain it. If I'm out and about, I do strain it. Sometimes, I will triple steep it and reduce it to a shot. You can reuse the plant material, too. So if you make an unfiltered tea, you can pour more hot water over it for a second cup. As I said earlier, I personally get a potlike effect from 7-20 grams. Usually I have oz baggies so I use 14g at a time and it gives me 4 drinks. Haters settle down. I know there are not 56g in an ounce. A bit of careful reading will show that I said you can brew the material twice before it is used up.


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 18, 2009)

U use a coffee maker? and, do you just sip this stuff when you get bored, lol. Put a little trip in your step?


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't use a coffee maker, although I know some people that do. I use a teapot. I try to stay high all day every day. Doesn't matter if it is pot, kratom, kava or what. I have kids, and I have never tripped around them, so I only trip on planned occasions when they are not going to be around. Kratom is not a trip though. It is most like pot. It is relaxing in the same way as pot. In some ways I like it better, but for my money you can't beat the smell and flavor of the sticky. If I am out or at a festival or something, I drink it strained and chilled in water bottles. If I am home, I drink it hot, unstrained usually through my bombilla.


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't overdo it with Kratom. It is nothing like a weed high. It is very much an Opiate like high. Nausea can be strong. I get severe hot flashed with it to the point of sweating. The negatives only lasts for about 20-30 minuts and the euphoria sets in with waves of nausea. The same as with a high from codeine.
I always brew it on the stove and reduce it to an ounce or two. I can split t his into 3-4 doses, depending on the start weight of the leaf.
The tea is very bitter, like chewing a few aspirin. I don't bother trying to sweaten it anymore, seems to make it worse for me. 
It is quite addictive, as my buddy got hooked 5 years ago. He had to drink it 4 times a day. He did that for almost a year, and the K is very pricey.
Have fun, but be responsible.


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 19, 2009)

hmm, i think i'll probably just wait till i go back to my favorite plant>Marijuana
Mary Jane is always a nice girl to everyone.


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Jan 19, 2009)

mannurse801 said:


> Don't overdo it with Kratom. It is nothing like a weed high. It is very much an Opiate like high. Nausea can be strong. I get severe hot flashed with it to the point of sweating. The negatives only lasts for about 20-30 minuts and the euphoria sets in with waves of nausea. The same as with a high from codeine.
> I always brew it on the stove and reduce it to an ounce or two. I can split t his into 3-4 doses, depending on the start weight of the leaf.
> The tea is very bitter, like chewing a few aspirin. I don't bother trying to sweaten it anymore, seems to make it worse for me.
> It is quite addictive, as my buddy got hooked 5 years ago. He had to drink it 4 times a day. He did that for almost a year, and the K is very pricey.
> Have fun, but be responsible.


I had a similar experience trying to sweeten it. Seemed to make it "heavy" somehow and never really masked the bitterness anyway. 

I did heroin daily for about 7 years. Maybe for this reason, kratom is not reminiscent of opiates for me. But I don't doubt that it could be addictive, especially if it is not used in moderation. But I don't really concern myself with these things. I live my life under the very cynical premise that; I do not have a problem until I run out. So I try not to.


----------



## MikeTarr (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow are people just uninformed? Have you guys heard of sublingual method? Grind the seeds up, chew, and DO NOT SWALLOW at all for 20 minutes. After 20 minutes of holding like chew, spit the stuff out and rinse. DOnt let any of it get in your stomach. 

If you do this, you WONT GET NAUSEA. It's amazing how many people are still complaining about nausea.


----------



## BlueNine (Feb 17, 2010)

Just as I was browsing for new legal highs to do I come across this thread! Just sent in an order for 20 seeds just to see how it goes will keep you informed!


----------



## jojojojo (Nov 1, 2011)

Tried Hawaiin woodrose seeds for the 3rd time last night, on previous occasions i had eaten 3-4 seeds and felt pleasant but not very strong effects. Last night however after buying a larger dose of 10 seeds i chewed them up into a paste, rather than just swallowing them. They gave me a terrible stomach ache for about an hour which is what i expected and then finally when i'd begun to think they hadn't worked i had the most intense trip of my life. The visuals were amazing better than i've ever had off mushrooms or other hallucinogenics. All of my friends were sick, i managed to keep it down, but we all were on the same level of madness. Was hard to drink alcohol we bought some and it was wasted. Went nicely with weed but hard to roll spliff in that state. I felt quite sketched out and paranoid at times maybe because of my surroundings as we were out and about, but i really think these seeds should be experienced outside as it was inredible.
I'll Probably never see the northern lights in my life time but that was close enough!
Hallucinations lasted 4-5 hours but then once they subsided i still couldn't sleep or stop thinking about crazy things and stayed awake all night which was annoying.
The seeds made me think about my life a LOT and see it from another perspective which was cool but kind of scared me as well!
All together nuts experience, would take them again but not often or i'd live in a fairy tale land!  peace


----------



## thedudeplayingthedude (Oct 28, 2013)

MikeTarr said:


> Wow are people just uninformed? Have you guys heard of sublingual method? Grind the seeds up, chew, and DO NOT SWALLOW at all for 20 minutes. After 20 minutes of holding like chew, spit the stuff out and rinse. DOnt let any of it get in your stomach.
> 
> If you do this, you WONT GET NAUSEA. It's amazing how many people are still complaining about nausea.


 DOes this mean after scraping and cleaning whats inside the shell or the whole shell and seed?


----------

